# Where to get CSM+B from?



## bjorn (3 Mar 2011)

I keep seeing CSM+B mention to use with EI method, but I can't find where I can buy it from. 

Where do you get CSM+B in the UK?


----------



## Voo (3 Mar 2011)

I've never seen it available in the UK before, only here in the US - http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com

I got some of this years back and still using it, could do with some more though.


----------



## ceg4048 (3 Mar 2011)

CSM+B == Chelated Trace Mix

Try here=> AquariumPlantFoodUK Chelated Trace Mix

Cheers,


----------



## bjorn (4 Mar 2011)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> CSM+B == Chelated Trace Mix
> 
> Try here=> AquariumPlantFoodUK Chelated Trace Mix
> 
> Cheers,



Any idea what type of chelated traces it is, I read about EDTA and that it can make the water a bit hazy plus it doesn't last as long in hard water.. DTPA and HEEDTA was supposed to be better? (and Image doesn't work on the site)

I still have 500ml of TPN left over, until I sort out another trace, would I dose that according to the EI Method? 10ml every 3 days for a 50g tank.

By the way, is there any reason why I should not dose Traces + Macros on a daily basis?


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Mar 2011)

bjorn said:
			
		

> Any idea what type of chelated traces it is, I read about EDTA and that it can make the water a bit hazy plus it doesn't last as long in hard water.. DTPA and HEEDTA was supposed to be better? (and Image doesn't work on the site)


I would guess that it is EDTA as this is standard, but best to ask them. I really don't understand why so many people go bonkers about chelation. I mean, that's really not where your performance is. The real performance is in NPK. So what if it precipitates out? The precipitates fall to the bottom of tank and are picked up by the plant roots. Trace mix is called trace mix for a very good reason: plants only need trace amounts. Fretting over EDTA versus HEEDTA is much ado about nothing. Within an hour of dosing iron, the plants take what they need from the water and the remaining Fe precipitates anyway, regardless of the chelator. I've used EDTA chelated mixes for years without any problems. Sometimes you do get a bit of clouding with hard water but so what? It clears.



			
				bjorn said:
			
		

> I still have 500ml of TPN left over, until I sort out another trace, would I dose that according to the EI Method? 10ml every 3 days for a 50g tank.


TPN is actually very weak. The bottle dosing will work on a low tech tank but will work only coincidentally on a fuel injected tank. If you use double or treble then that's a good start. Just see how it goes. The plants will tell you what you need to do.



			
				bjorn said:
			
		

> By the way, is there any reason why I should not dose Traces + Macros on a daily basis?


No there is no good reason at all. If you dose the two at the same time there is a possibility for the PO4 to combine with the Fe which then reduces the level of PO4, and that's not good. You can do daily dosing but try to wait an hour or two between NPK and traces.

Cheers,


----------



## bjorn (8 Mar 2011)

Ok, thanks for the advice!


----------

